# Good meals for mass?????



## nomass (Mar 20, 2007)

ok,  here is my dilema.  6 ft tall 173 lbs  tough time gaining mass.  here is somewhat of a normal days meal for me.  let me know if I should change anything.

0500  workout
0600  mass-tech mass gainer
730    oatmeal, wheat toast, banana
0900  protein bar, 4 - 6 oz cottage cheese. grapes
1100  1 1/2 chicken breasts, broccli, milk
1400  protein bar
1700   6 oz steak, peas, cottage cheese, grapes
1900   1 serving tuna
2000   muscle milk protein drink

I also workout  roughly 5 days a week mostly at 0500 hrs.
NEED TO GAIN MASS !!!!!

THANKS


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

Except for breakfast, I'm not really saying any carbs. How about having a load of brown rice with dinner or lunch? 

Also, I wouldn't waste money on protein bars. At least here in the UK, they are more expensive than a shake for the same amount of money. If convenience or location is an issue, buy a shaker and premix.


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

Also, do you work out on an empty stomach?


----------



## nomass (Mar 20, 2007)

Ya i workout on an empty stomach


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

nomass said:


> Ya i workout on an empty stomach



That's a really bad idea. You've effectively gone the entire night without eating, because of sleep, and then to undergo the stressful and potentially catabolic event of a workout is a bad idea. 

I'd either... eat breakfast before your workout, which should make you feel better and give you a better and more productive workout, OR to prevent further catabolism, take a protein shake or some BCAAs before you train.


----------



## nomass (Mar 20, 2007)

just tough to eat at 0430.  just afraid of puking from eating and stressful workout.  so I guess my best bet would be a bar in the morning before workout


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

Have a couple scoops opf protein whey before you workout.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 20, 2007)

nomass said:


> Ya i workout on an empty stomach


As mrmark says, working out on an empty stomach is asking for trouble. Weight training uses quite a lot of glycogen and your glycogen reserves are low first thing in the morning. If you feel at all dizzy or lightheaded during the workout, that's a sign that you've completely exhausted your glycogen reserves. That raises cortisol levels which 'eats' your muscles - not good when bulking.


----------



## nomass (Mar 20, 2007)

so pretty much I have to eat at least something before workout.  Would a protein bar and a small shake do ???


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 20, 2007)

A protein bar and a small shake is better than nothing. A bowl of slow carbs (e.g. oats) and some protein an hour before the workout would be better. Would that make you puke?


----------



## Phred (Mar 20, 2007)

I would dump the protien bars and add  some food.  I really do not see much fat in the meals either.  Add some natty PB or fish caps to your meals.  Also, the meal you have first thing in the AM (especially if you are planning on working out with in an hour) should not have a lot of fat.  It is easier to digest with lower fat quantities.  





nomass said:


> so pretty much I have to eat at least something before workout.  Would a protein bar and a small shake do ???


----------



## nomass (Mar 20, 2007)

Phred said:


> I would dump the protien bars and add  some food.  I really do not see much fat in the meals either.  Add some natty PB or fish caps to your meals.  Also, the meal you have first thing in the AM (especially if you are planning on working out with in an hour) should not have a lot of fat.  It is easier to digest with lower fat quantities.



Natty PB ???????


----------



## Phred (Mar 20, 2007)

Natural Peanut Butter.  Of course you can just add nuts or any other kind of natural nut butter.  As long as it has no added fat, oil, sugar, starches, etc.





nomass said:


> Natty PB ???????


----------



## nomass (Mar 20, 2007)

Phred said:


> Natural Peanut Butter.  Of course you can just add nuts or any other kind of natural nut butter.  As long as it has no added fat, oil, sugar, starches, etc.



got ya.  How does the caloric intake look on the sample meal


----------



## Phred (Mar 20, 2007)

nomass said:


> got ya.  How does the caloric intake look on the sample meal


Beats me.  I have no idea the quantities or the macros of the items listed.  You need to provide the macros then more specific comments/feedback can be given.


----------

